# Couch to 5K ?



## BeesBella

Anyone done it ? 
Anyone doing it ?
Anyone want to do it ?

I am starting on September 18th (once I have moved home and gotten some new trainers, headphones and jogging pants). And am trying to decide what days to do it on and also whether to do it in the morning or afternoon.

Would love some support so if anyone wants to do it with me, it's only 3 times a week for 9 weeks. And you can get the podcasts free from the NHS website :flower:


----------



## JFS

Yes! I'm just finishing week one and have been trying to recruit someone to do it with me.


----------



## BeesBella

How are you finding it?


----------



## JFS

Not bad. I was in good shape before baby, but at 9 weeks postpartum I'm pretty slow. My tummy and thighs are a bit wobbly yet and my stamina is low, so I want to tighten up and lose the last 6 pounds of baby weight plus an extra couple. 
I would love to dive in and just start jogging them off, but my recovery has been slow--my ligaments are still stretched and I'm breastfeeding. Hoping that couch to 5k will be a gentle way to get back in shape while my body finishes healing. 
Goal weight is 130ish. 
Are you TTC?


----------



## CMarie

I've been thinking about trying this too :) I'll be your buddy!


----------



## BeesBella

You only gained 6lbs ! That's really good.
I'm not TTC ATM oh and me decided to have a couple of months break from ttc and that'll give me as chance to lose some weight before hand. We are starting ttc again in November.
When you planning on starting Cmarie?


----------



## ushotmedown

I was thinking about doing this too.
I am so unfit its unreal but I think i'm going to give it a go. 
Probably sometime around the 18th september as its the day after I move into uni.


----------



## BeesBella

I'm moving back to uni on 17th aswell. What uni you at ? I'm in Lincoln.


----------



## Tesa

i just started tonight and all because i read your posts and googled it! so thanks! i thought i couldnt do it but although i was slow jogging i never stopped! very proud. but im rubbish in that ill do one maybe two days and then forget about it

i need a buddy to nag me into keeping with it x


----------



## BeesBella

I'll nag you Tesa !!!! Lol


----------



## JFS

Actually I gained about 40 pounds total, but it's been fallen off pretty quickly. Just weighed today, and I only have 5 left! :) 
Finished my first week today. Can't wait to start on my second week. The jog/walks feel great, and I'm excited to get strong and fit again. 
Good job for starting, Tesa. Let us know how your first week goes.


----------



## ushotmedown

BeesBella said:


> I'm moving back to uni on 17th aswell. What uni you at ? I'm in Lincoln.

I'm at Bournemouth :)
Going to need my OH to really kick my butt. 
I'm so unmotivated/ lazy 
Needs to change!


----------



## Tesa

Hi girlies

Second run today - hate to admit it on week one but ouch! Im more unfit than i thought. Then again I was running with buggy so was going much much faster than i had the other day ( thats my excuse anyway)

At this rate ill be on week one until christmas!

Still glad ive started and hope to keep it up. Its shown me how shamefully, probably dangerously unfit I am so i really should be continuing!

Hope you guys are all still at it too!!!


----------



## JFS

Yay, Tesa! I did my first jog from week 2 today. So far, so good.


----------



## BeesBella

Eeek I can't wait to start. I've got my trainers, jogging bra and jogging bottoms now. All I need is a strap to hold my phone to my arm. Only 4 days until I start !
I am going it with my new house mate at university.


----------



## JFS

Week 2, Run 2 -- This one was a little harder. I'm not sure if it's because my son was with me (he's a running machine) or if it was just one of those days. I still finished just fine, but I felt it more today. 
I'm seeing changes in my body already. Obviously everything is still tightening back up from giving birth, but I'm sure the jogs are helping. Also, on off days I'm walking thirty minutes and occasionally doing some your shape on the kinect. I want back into my pre-preg jeans! And I'm getting so close! 
Tesa, hope you're still committed. And everyone else, get going already. It feels GREAT!


----------



## JFS

Ahh, I just realized I've been doing week 2 wrong. I wasn't walking long enough between jogs. No wonder it seemed harder.


----------



## BeesBella

But you still managed to do it ! That's good !
I know it's a little early but anyone considering Bridge to 10k after this ?

Was thinking, maybe a reward to our selves, find a charity run or some thing and then all meet up and do it together considering most/all of us are in the UK.


----------



## JFS

Week 3, Run 1 -- The second 3 minute run was a bit tough because I was going up hill, pushing a stroller and pulling my lazy dog, but overall I'm really impressed with the way the program progresses. It's been fairly easy. I feel like I'm getting a workout, but I don't feel like I want to die. 
I can also tell it's making a difference in my ability to manage emotionally. There have been a few difficult days since the baby was born, but getting out for a jog helps me feel more in control, sort of pushes the restart button. 
Is anyone else doing this? Tesa, how's it going? BeesBella, have you started?


----------



## JFS

Week 3, Run 2 -- It's pretty awesome to feel my body getting stronger and stronger. I went faster today (though I didn't have the dog or the stroller), and I'm really starting to think I'll be able to finish this. 
About 5 days ago I decided I was going to stop trying to lose weight. I'm still just 11 weeks post baby, and I'm okay with where my body is for now. Instead of "dieting" I'm just eating as many real, whole foods as I can. The same food I feed my family--whole grains, organic milk and butter, even a bit of full fat organic ice cream. And you know what? The weight is still coming off. I'm down to 135, just 2 pounds above my pre-preg weight! I feel healthy, and that's a great feeling.


----------



## dizzydoll

I did this program as far as week 3 before and then got a chest infection and never got back into it. I'm finishing up in work in 2 weeks so I'm planning on starting again once I finish so I have a reason to get up in the morning and get out of the house lol :) Great inspiration to hear how well you're getting on hun!! :)


----------



## JFS

Thanks! Let us know how it goes for you. 

Week 5 -- Every time I start a new week, I'm scared I'm not going to be able to keep up. But I've managed every run so far. At the end of this week is my first 20 minutes with no walking, and like always I'm pretty nervous. I've decided to drive to a track for that jog. My neighborhood is a little bit hilly, and at this point I think combining hills and a 20 minute jog is still a bit much for me. 

As far as my body goes--I'm getting stronger, but I'm not noticing as many changes as I was when I first started. That's probably because by now I've lost pretty much all the baby weight, and I'm not restricting my diet other than my normal healthy eating. I avoid white sugar and white flour. I also had a diastasis after my baby was born, so I've been waiting on ab work. Crunches can make a diastasis worse, and I wanted to make sure I was fully healed before messing with those muscles. So now it's just a matter of building up my endurance, waiting for my skin to finish snapping back, and letting my body finish healing. 

I would love to hear from someone else. Has anyone else started? Decided not to?


----------



## Cee108

I had no idea this program existed! I'm preggers at the moment and since I gave up running, I have gotten flabby so fast - at least to my eyes :(. I'll be following this thread closely for more inspirational stuff from you ladies :) I cannot wait to get to it in March or early Apr - the weather will be fab too! 

Ooo, I'm already dreaming :haha:


----------



## Hope39

I think i might give this a go, not sure if i will get past workout 3 on week 6

I given up smoking so shud find exercise easier


----------



## sammiwry

Sorry to be a div, only just seen this, can somebody post the link?


----------



## Hope39

There you go

https://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/c25k/Pages/couch-to-5k.aspx


----------



## JFS

I did it! I finished the 20 minute run!! I even went ahead and ran in my neighborhood, up the hills and everything. What a great way to start my day. I can see how this could get addictive. 
And honestly, like every other step in this program, it wasn't that hard. 
A few days ago, I bought one of those workout shirts with the thumb holes. I feel like such a runner. :)


----------



## Cee108

JFS said:


> I did it! I finished the 20 minute run!! I even went ahead and ran in my neighborhood, up the hills and everything. What a great way to start my day. I can see how this could get addictive.
> And honestly, like every other step in this program, it wasn't that hard.
> A few days ago, I bought one of those workout shirts with the thumb holes. I feel like such a runner. :)

:thumbup:


----------



## sammiwry

I'm starting next week!! EEK


----------



## NatalieW

Can I join??

I can only manage 4mins with a 1min walk in between but for 30mins. I would love to run without a break in the middle.

DH is an ultra runner.. puts me to shame!


----------



## Hope39

sammiwry said:


> I'm starting next week!! EEK

So am i starting next week, i plan to run mon, wed & fri

You can be my couch to 5k buddy!

I am ultra unfit so this should be fun


----------



## ttc_lolly

How are you ladies finding it? I've just downloaded the app & really want to crack on with it, I'm just too nervous going running on my own :dohh: wish I had a buddy who lived nearby!


----------



## sammiwry

Hope39 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I'm starting next week!! EEK
> 
> So am i starting next week, i plan to run mon, wed & fri
> 
> You can be my couch to 5k buddy!
> 
> I am ultra unfit so this should be funClick to expand...

Haha are you psychic? My plan was to run mon, weds and fri too!! Deff up for being buddies!!


----------



## NatalieW

I'm running Mon, Wed and Fri too.

Managed week 5 day 1. Felt quite easy... Maybe shouldn't say that too loudly!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Hope39

Well I have completed lesson 1 week 1!

I did it on our treadmill, too windy outside. I actually found the walking hurt my calfs and the running was a bit easier. 

Quite sweaty by the end of the session.

Sammiwry - how did u get on?? 

Xx


----------



## sammiwry

Hope39 said:


> Well I have completed lesson 1 week 1!
> 
> I did it on our treadmill, too windy outside. I actually found the walking hurt my calfs and the running was a bit easier.
> 
> Quite sweaty by the end of the session.
> 
> Sammiwry - how did u get on??
> 
> Xx

I've not managed it :( 

In short I walked out on my husband today and have spent the day sorting out my stuff at my mums :( So going to do day 1 tomorrow and then day 2 wednesday as planned :(


----------



## NatalieW

Oh no sammiwry :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

NatalieW said:


> Oh no sammiwry :hugs:

Thanks, if I can get madden to bed in the next 20 mins I'm going to go out and do it otherwise I'll fond excuses and never start


----------



## Hope39

sammiwry said:


> NatalieW said:
> 
> 
> Oh no sammiwry :hugs:
> 
> Thanks, if I can get madden to bed in the next 20 mins I'm going to go out and do it otherwise I'll fond excuses and never startClick to expand...

Yey, it will help keep your mind of other stuff that is going on right now

Sorry to hear of your troubles, hope you ok

xx


----------



## sammiwry

It's ok!!


I've done it! I'm pleased I did although the dog wasn't much help!!

Struggled with the last 3 runs but forced myself to complete them and am now worn out!! Roll on weds!!


----------



## Hope39

sammiwry said:


> It's ok!!
> 
> 
> I've done it! I'm pleased I did although the dog wasn't much help!!
> 
> Struggled with the last 3 runs but forced myself to complete them and am now worn out!! Roll on weds!!

Well done hun, i will only take our dogs when i do the runs in the woods as i can let them off the leads then. They would be a nightmare if i had to keep them on a lead. 

Think i will stick to the treadmill for a bit, i am wanting the OH to do it with me but he doesn't have appropriate footwear as yet

Big well done for venturing out, i know how easy it is to say, "oh i'll start tomorrow"

xx


----------



## sammiwry

Yup! I only up and down outside the row of houses so had rox off her lead but she kept jumping up at me lol


----------



## NatalieW

Fantastic! Well done.

I will be honest I am only doing it on a treadmill! But set a gradient like it is outside, so hopefully will be able to switch!


----------



## JFS

Oh great! I'm so glad to see other people joining. If you stick with it and trust the program, you're going to be really surprised at how well it goes. 

I'm finishing week 6 tomorrow. It's all long runs from here on out for me, which is fine. It's the first 4 minutes of any run that always seem the hardest anyway. If I can cut through the chatter in my head happening during those first 4 minutes--"This is stupid. I don't want to run today. Who cares if I walk? I just had a baby for crying out loud! Don't I deserve a break? I shouldn't be out in the cold at 7:30 in the morning. I want to go home."--I find that I get into a zone and the rest of the run flows along pretty smoothly. 

I'm still slow, so my goal after I finish week 9 is to build speed. I think I'm going to sign up for a 5k just to keep myself motivated.


----------



## NatalieW

The first block is also hard I find. It's when my body is warming up. DH has same issue but he warms up after 10miles!!

I got 8minute reps tonight... Not sure if I can do that. But in 5 days I've lost 2lb... Did it a bit early than I should have :rofl:


----------



## sammiwry

I found the first block easy but then I'm only week one lol!! I have to be able to run 5k easily before I can even think about going back to oh as he doesn't think I can or will do it. If that isn't motivation then I don't know what is!!


----------



## NatalieW

Well went to the gym ... Ended up doing week 5 day 3... 20min run! Hurt now...

How is everyone else?


----------



## Hope39

Yeah i did my next session of week 1. i wasn't quite sure how i would cope as i decided to do a brisk walk on the treadmill lastnight whilst watching emmerdale. it turned out i walked 1.5 miles and could hardly walk this morning, lol

my brisk walk hurt more than my first session

Just need to make sure i do it friday and thats week 1 out the way

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## JFS

Well done, all. 

Nat, that's so great you were able to jump right into week 5 and then complete the 20 minute run! It's such a mental game, isn't it?

I finished week 6 yesterday. It wasn't my best run--was kind of pissy about being out in the cold--but I finished it.


----------



## NatalieW

JFS said:


> Well done, all.
> 
> Nat, that's so great you were able to jump right into week 5 and then complete the 20 minute run! It's such a mental game, isn't it?
> 
> I finished week 6 yesterday. It wasn't my best run--was kind of pissy about being out in the cold--but I finished it.

I had been running on treadmill since September, which I was only able to do run 1min and walk 1 min. Last week in was up to 4mins...and walk 1 min for about 30mins. So was around the week 4/5 Mark...

But yes it is such a mind game, but I do still hurt either side of my shins.


----------



## Hope39

I'm gonna have to give tonights session a miss, i just got in from worked and really can't be bothered

I will complete session 3 of week 1 tmoz

Sammiwry - how are you getting on?

xx


----------



## sammiwry

I'm not doing too bad, I've missed one because I was too mentally and physically tired so going to try and do week 2 properly next week if I struggle might drop back to week 1 and start again


----------



## Hope39

Well I really couldn't b bothered today but I pushed myself n did the last session of week 1. 

Week 2 then starts Tuesday 
:happydance:


----------



## NatalieW

I hate those sessions that are sooo hard work..then the times I don't want to go, they seem the easiest :(


----------



## Hope39

Just to update you all, i haven't given in as yet

I did session 1 Week 2 on the treadmill and it wasn't too bad, my sis kept nagging me to do it on the road as its harder thou. Its alright for her she lives in a village in Norfolk with no hills!

I decided to do session 2 week 2 on the roads and it wasn't a very successful experience. My earphones kept falling out and the podcast wasn't playing properly, i was running when i should of been walking etc etc. Then i was meant to run and had a big frikkin hill to go up so i walked

My ankles were killing me too so i decided i going back to the treadmill for the next session, sod the road


----------



## NatalieW

Oh no, that's not good.

Ive been ill so had a week off. I run on treadmill and always have the gradient at 1% so simulate being outside to a degree.


----------



## sammiwry

I'm going to start again next week, been preparing to launch and launched Christmas as work over the last week and a bit so not had the time or energy to do it.

Hope, when you run on the treadmill do you set the incline to 1% as that's meant to replicate running on a surface


----------



## Hope39

sammiwry said:


> I'm going to start again next week, been preparing to launch and launched Christmas as work over the last week and a bit so not had the time or energy to do it.
> 
> Hope, when you run on the treadmill do you set the incline to 1% as that's meant to replicate running on a surface

It doesn't have an incline as a %, its the reebok irun treadmill that i have got. You either put the back wheels down so that the treadmill lays straight or fold the feet up and you are then on an incline. I tried the wheels up once and it kills my ankles more than you can imagine. Its on quite a slope when the wheels are out the way, imo anyway

x


----------



## Hope39

How is everyone getting on?

Sammiwry are you still trying?

I am now on week 5, lesson 2!


----------



## littleblonde

Is there anyone that wants to start this next week and be my buddy? is it ok to do even though i am very unfit? Well done to all x


----------



## sammiwry

Hope39 said:


> How is everyone getting on?
> 
> Sammiwry are you still trying?
> 
> I am now on week 5, lesson 2!

I havent as monkey man has been ill, I've been ill, crazy hours at work I've not had time but I've just entered myself in a 5k for March so will be getting back on it tonight


----------



## Loui1001

I've just started this too, am finishing week 1 today.


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

I started this yesterday! I am doing the treadmill version since it is so chilly out. I did workout 1 yesterday. There were times I thought I was going to die, but I didn't lol. I managed to do all the running intervals! Tomorrow is workout 2, and I cannot wait for it.

I decided I am going to do the Detroit Free Press Marathon in October, so this is definitely going to help me with my training!


----------



## Loui1001

Crazy as it sounds I really enjoyed getting back into it again!


----------



## Hope39

Jen.Uh.Fur said:


> I started this yesterday! I am doing the treadmill version since it is so chilly out. I did workout 1 yesterday. There were times I thought I was going to die, but I didn't lol. I managed to do all the running intervals! Tomorrow is workout 2, and I cannot wait for it.
> 
> I decided I am going to do the Detroit Free Press Marathon in October, so this is definitely going to help me with my training!

I am doing it on the treadmill too, far too cold and horrible to be running on the road, my excuse anyway.

As a glimmer of hope for you all, this does really work. I was so unfit when i started this, exercise was a total no no for me but after 3 miscarriages and finally conkering quitting smoking (3 months fag free, woopee) i decided to give the couch to 5k a bash. I though i was gonna die after week 1 lesson 1

Tonight, i have done week 6 lesson 3 and ran for 25 minutes without stopping

Completely amazed that i have stuck to it and managed to run for 25 minutes

Good luck to you all, it is possible


----------



## sammiwry

Wow!! I need to get my bum in gear and start!! 31st march is getting closer!!


----------



## Loui1001

I'm doing another run today, sticking to the treadmill too as it's so cold and windy outside. I completely amazed myself on Monday and ran for 20 mins without stopping, really hoping I can do the same today so keeping fingers crossed


----------



## sammiwry

Hows people doing?! New year new start for me!


----------



## Loui1001

Christmas got in the way for me :dohh: but did a few sessions last week, will be sticking to it properly from Monday. Have signed up for a funrun in May so need to stick at it!


----------



## jms895

Hey ladies I just started this today, Day 1. Never been a runner and found it ok. Last 5 mins was sweating like a pig and had to push myself but quite enjoye it :) Hope I can keep it up!


----------



## Hope39

sammiwry said:


> Hows people doing?! New year new start for me!

Hi Sammy

Starting back after xmas was an absolute killer as i hadn't run for 10 days. I nearly died. I had managed to get to week 7 before chrimbo but since starting again in the new year i have gone back a bit

I am running 20 mins at the minute and think i will carry that on for this week and then go up to 25 mins next week. I dont think i will bother to listening to anymore podcasts as i don't like it when she says "your half way through", i set the treadmill to 20 min, cover up the screen that shows all the timers and programes and run till it stops! Then start it again for my 5 minute walk at the end. I have run 2 days in a row this week so think i am going to run everymorning to help with my weight loss, i lost 5lb at weight watchers this week

I get engrossed into lorraine or jeremy kyle and the time flies when running


----------



## sammiwry

Hope39 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Hows people doing?! New year new start for me!
> 
> Hi Sammy
> 
> Starting back after xmas was an absolute killer as i hadn't run for 10 days. I nearly died. I had managed to get to week 7 before chrimbo but since starting again in the new year i have gone back a bit
> 
> I am running 20 mins at the minute and think i will carry that on for this week and then go up to 25 mins next week. I dont think i will bother to listening to anymore podcasts as i don't like it when she says "your half way through", i set the treadmill to 20 min, cover up the screen that shows all the timers and programes and run till it stops! Then start it again for my 5 minute walk at the end. I have run 2 days in a row this week so think i am going to run everymorning to help with my weight loss, i lost 5lb at weight watchers this week
> 
> I get engrossed into lorraine or jeremy kyle and the time flies when runningClick to expand...

Glad to hear your still going strong with it! I'm starting tonight, Monkey was very ill last week so didnt want to leave him although my mum is obviously capable. Cant wait to get started again!!


----------



## Hope39

Oh my goodness, i am so near to running the 5k now

Since xmas i have just been running for 20 mins, can never be bothered to run anymore

Well tonight, i hadn't run since last thurs, i just seemed to carry on running and i ran for 35 mins without stopping so i covered 2.7 miles (inc 5 min warm up)

Well chuffed with myself :)

xx


----------



## sammiwry

Wow thats fantastic I'm at week 1 day 3


----------



## Hope39

sammiwry said:


> Wow thats fantastic I'm at week 1 day 3

Keep with it, it works! I never ever thought i would manage it, i know i am doing it on a treadmill so will be slightly easier than on the road but 35 mins without stopping is fricking amazing in my eyes, lol

I was a right couch potatoe before i started it, and a big smoker but its 4 months tomoz since i quit smoking and i know i defo won't be going back there again, just got to sort my issues with the red wine now, ha! I not been that bad actually since xmas, kept off the booze cos of weighwatchers but i miss me bottle of red on a friday

xx


----------



## Hope39

Woohoo, 5k completed!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I did it in 43 mins!!

Now i got to do it on the road 

xx


----------



## Loui1001

Well done!!!!

I can't manage road running at all, did 7km on the treadmill last week but when I'm n the road 10mins is a challenge


----------



## Hope39

Loui1001 said:


> Well done!!!!
> 
> I can't manage road running at all, did 7km on the treadmill last week but when I'm n the road 10mins is a challenge

Loui - how long did it take you to do the 7km on treadmill? I just wondering if i am really slow or about normal for a first timer. I started off slow but got quicker as i wanted it over asap, lol! I am only use to running 20 mins so to run 40 mins was a massive improvement for me


----------



## jms895

I didnt do any last week, need to get back into it! Had a bad ankle, think it was running in the freezing weather :dohh:


----------



## angel1990

i want to do it but 1 i dont wana do it alone and 2 the podcasts wont go onto my ipod touch4 :~( any help haha x


----------



## Loui1001

Hope39 said:


> Loui1001 said:
> 
> 
> Well done!!!!
> 
> I can't manage road running at all, did 7km on the treadmill last week but when I'm n the road 10mins is a challenge
> 
> Loui - how long did it take you to do the 7km on treadmill? I just wondering if i am really slow or about normal for a first timer. I started off slow but got quicker as i wanted it over asap, lol! I am only use to running 20 mins so to run 40 mins was a massive improvement for meClick to expand...

It took 50mins Hope, I'd nearly passed out by the end of it! I was keeping the speed round 8.5kph but had worked up to that by adding 5 mins each time :happydance:


----------



## Hope39

Thats really fast, mine is in miles per hour not kilometers and i started at 4.2mph, moved up to 4.3 half way through, then 4.4 and finished on 5 for the last couple of minutes

I will try and do the 5k at about 4.4mph and see how quick it takes me, can't see myself being anywhere as fast as you

Well done


----------



## Loui1001

Thanks hun, honestly when I started I couldn't run for 50secs :haha:

I actually found it easier to go a bit faster, I started at 7.5kph and struggled with that but seemed to get into a better rhythm when the speed increased. Strange! 

I'm starting to worry a bit about road running, have you tried it? I've signed up for a 5km run but at this rate I'll manage the first 10 mins then collapse


----------



## Hope39

I tried road running once and it was a disaster, my earphones kept falling out of my ears so i ended up running when i should have been walking and vice versa. It was wet so my tracksuit bottoms were soaking at the bottom and it really hurt my ankles tbh. I hit a hill n there was no way i could run up it, it killed me walking up it so i abandoned the whole idea of road running n stuck with the treadmill

I do need to get out on the road though as it is totally different and a lot harder. 

I need to find a route where there are not so many hills and see how i get on, we have a big park type place near us which covers miles n miles so i ought to run round that and the lake, there;s a few inclines but nothing like where i live

I also think i will stop if i get knackered on the road whereas on the treadmill i seem to be able to keep going

Which 5k are you doing?

x


----------



## daydreamerx

I just wanted to bump this back up and see if anyone wanted to try it with me? I will be running mondays wednesdays & fridays, although I did go today just to see how I'd find it doing lesson 1 week 1.. Lets just say I'm much more unfit than I realised, after minutes I felt like I was going to vomit and my chest hurt, so, anyone in?

I find it hard to believe i'll eber be able to run/jog for more than a minute at a time!:haha:


----------



## pinkbow

Hey chick :) im just starting this too, I used to be a runner but my god I've gotten unfit after baby lol!! I'm Definately in!!


----------



## daydreamerx

Excellent, I did my first 'run' sunday like I said, I didn't go yesterday because they said you should have a break inbetween but i went swimming insted, I will go tonight and tomorrow though and then friday. Tonight just because I'm bored really! I've never been able to run so this is all new for me! I have entered for race for life in july, a 5k race to raise money for cancer research. So this is my goal, to be able to do that without stopping to walk! 
Good luck to you! Hopefully we can keep each other motivated on those, rainy days when we don't want to get out of the house!:flower:


----------



## pinkbow

I'm excited! I'm been looking at races to enter but I'm not sure yet what I'm going to run. I ran a few times last week when the weather was hot but today it's snowing so i'm stuck :/ lol

I've completed the 30day shred last month which was fab!! Toned up alot from that thinking of starting something else to do on the off days from running. 

Hopefully I can run tomorrow!


----------



## daydreamerx

I actually just ordered the 30 day shred! How did you find it? I'm pretty terrified I will find it really hard and give up - must. stay. motivated! If you find anything else good to do when i'm done with that let me know - are you trying to loose weight or just get fit/tone up?


----------



## pinkbow

It is very tough going I won't lie but honestly it's 20mins just bash it out till you think you may die lol and it's over pretty quick and the results are great! Definition is incredible. I'm looking to lose a stone but in reality half a stone would be ok too, mainly tone the jiggly belly for one!! Yuck! 

I'm thinking of trying Jillians ripped in 30 next good reviews on it still not sure yet though, too much choice lol!


----------



## daydreamerx

I want to loose like, 28 lbs, so 2 stone. I'd (possibly) be happy with 1.5 but we'll just have to see. Let me know how you get on, it's raining outside but ima still go out when OH is home to look after the bubs :kiss:


----------



## pinkbow

Good luck!! Let me know how you get on, we could update after every run times etc see how we progress maybe? Do you have an iPhone? I've got a running app for the C25K it's fab!


----------



## daydreamerx

No I don't, but I have an Ipod, i think I can get podcast for it that tells me when to run/walk etc! I want to take 'before' pics, but i'm to scared that there will never be an 'after' :haha: 
Yeah we should deffo update, my first run was quite hard but im actually kinda ill (i have a cold) so i have a feeling today will be even harder but thats ok when im better hopefully ill notice a difference:thumbup:


----------



## pinkbow

The app really helps as you can still listen to music but it tells you when to run/walk etc and encourages you too! Saves me having to use my brain while dying :haha:


----------



## daydreamerx

that sounds ace, do you know if its available for blackberry?


----------



## pinkbow

Yes I think it is hun, uses your GPS to map your run etc too. There's various ones either just to plot your distance and time like "map my run" or "get running" which aids the C25k with the walk/running


----------



## NatalieW

There is an Adidas one micoach on BB. worked well when i had one, out running.

I was kinda following couch to 5k. I ran last night 30mins non stop which I was quiet pleased about. 

Keep going. It is hard but worth it.


----------



## daydreamerx

Thanks girls!
Well done natalie :) Thats so good! 
I went out for my second time jogging today, I thought it would be harder than sunday concidering I'm poorly & it was raining and cold but it was EASIER, 
Im amazed that it felt easier already, its just made me more pumped and determined to do this :) 
Infact, I'm looking forward to my next time hopefully tomorrow or thursday!:happydance:


----------



## daydreamerx

I went for my last week one jog, it was alright except I messed up my timing and ended up doing a couple extra jog-walks!
No-one else going to update?


----------



## NatalieW

Well that's good you did a couple of extra ones you will do well on next session.


----------



## BattyNora

Hi ladies...I'm on day 2 today so very new to this. Looking at the plan terrifies me (I'm doing the one from therunningbug.com). I can do one minute running, but I strugge and almost gave up after the fourth minute. Proud of myself that I carried on and completed the 6, but I just can't see how I will ever get any better! The idea that I could even run for even two minutes is just ridiculous! 

What are you girls doing as well as the couch to 5k? Anything? 

Oh, and I just weighed myself and am 12 stone 11lb/ 179lb/ 81.2kg....I want to reach 9 stone as this was my happy weight before. Ha, wish me luck!


----------



## BattyNora

Day 2 done! I was still supposed to do 1 min run and 2 min walk...but was naughty and decided to see what I could do. Managed 3 mins run, 2 mins wak, 2 mins run, then 2 mins walk, 1 min run to take me to the end of the 20 mins. Very proud of myself! 

x


----------



## NatalieW

Well done x


----------



## daydreamerx

Day 1 of week 2 yesterday, I'm not sure if its because it was cold or i was jogging longer but it was deffo harder than last week. I still can't imagine myself jogging for longer than 2 minutes at a time :dohh:


----------



## BattyNora

Oh no! Now I'm scared to week two! Hope it's been going okay.

I finished week 1 today...ended with run 1, walk 1 for 20 mins. Really surprised how easy I found it...I could have carried on!


----------



## BattyNora

Hope everyone else is doing okay..?

I had a week holiday, so I have done week2 days 1 and 2 this week, and have my first distance-based run on Sunday. Eeeek. 

Found run2, walk2 x 5 easier than my second run1, walk1 x10. Go figure.

Quick question...what speeds do you guys walk/run? 

Also - what else do you guys do to compliment your training? I've done 3 spinning classes this week, 2 yoga classes with 30-length swims after. Thinking this is a good fitness/weight-loss selection.


----------



## daydreamerx

Just finished week 5 day 1, Im not too sure I'll be able to do 20 minutes straight on Weds, felt kinda sick at the end today...

And in terms of speed, I walk quickly and jog kinda slow and steady - I'd rather finish that whole thing then rush and stop half way through: )


----------



## marrie11

I am starting on September 18th (once I have moved home and gotten some new trainers, headphones and jogging pants). And am trying to decide what days to do it on and also whether to do it in the morning or afternoon.


----------



## NatalieW

Fantastic Daydreamer well done x


----------



## BattyNora

I've just downloaded the nhs podcast and am going to do the final day of week 2 on that. I think a podcast will really help me...can't be watching the clock all the time now the runs are getting longer...those seconds tick past slowly.


----------



## 2011butterfly

Well done!
I did it last year and I felt fantastic! Although I skipped the initial weeks because I was already training.
Hoping to join the gym this summer and start running again! Fingers crossed!


----------



## BattyNora

Oooh, I would love to say I complete it! 

Well - I did the final week 2 today. Although, I accidently put on the wrong weeks podcast so actually done a week 3 workout! So, being naughty and just doing another two of those and then moving on to week 3!


----------

